
How I ran ThinkTank/1987 in Chrome - davewiner
http://threads2.scripting.com/2012/november/whatWas1980sSoftwareLike
======
Kiro
So what is it? Never heard of ThinkTank and none of the links in the post
provided any explanation.

~~~
Someone
The link ThinkThank points to
<http://outliners.scripting.com/thinkTank2Pc.html>. That gives it away: it is
an outliner (<http://outliners.scripting.com/>!
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outliner>)

